# MA Weapon Retention Techniques



## Guro Harold (Jan 19, 2006)

Here are some weapon retention techniques from Modern Arnis:

Inside Circle Snake/Clear
Outside Circle Snake/Clear
Obstruction-Removal Drill
Basic Releases - Transitional Jointlocks
Basic Releases - Clearing/Stripping
Basic Releases - Pealing/plucking
Baits/Traps
Basic High Low Single Siniwali
Double Sinawali - Clearing under
Reverse Sinawali - Clearing on top
Retenion through Hyper-extention (Horizontal/Vertical - an FCS favorite)
Punyo Clears - Arkos

Be Mindful of the following:

 Try not to pull weapon to yourself when trying to retain it. It could get trapped. Or used against you.
 Try always to maintain the weapon in your peripheral vision. This helps you to engage and disengage the weapon more readily. Also it helps to your body to remain centered and balanced.
 Be mindful to always properly address the weapon and keep the business end away from you (For a Knife: the edge and point, for the cane, all of it:.


----------



## Gulo (Jan 23, 2006)

could you please give some descriptions! TY


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 23, 2006)

Gulo said:
			
		

> could you please give some descriptions! TY


Sure Gulo!!!

I will write more details later but here is the basis of the thread.

These are basic techniques used to retain mainly your stick or knife but could be applied to other weapons.

These techniques can be off of an opponent's attempt to seize your weapon or through baiting the opponent to seize your weapon ("not recommended" ).


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 23, 2006)

Cane control moves scenarios:

Opponent grabs cane.
Opponent grabs weapon hand.
Opponent grabs checking hand.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 26, 2006)

An opponent attempts to seize your weapon hand, you apply an inside circle parry to clear their hands.

Here are some possible techniques to train.

- Early phase, you use only enough energy to clear the reach. Readying your weapon hand for a counter. Repositioning is helpful. Its important to maintain the proper distance for the counter.

- Mid phase, you can inject more energy for the clear. You do not want the opponent to "lock-on" with their grab. Repositioning becomes vital at this phase.

- Late phase - change the parry to a vertical left elbow gunting. Attacking the lower extremedies can be an option as well.


----------



## Gulo (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi, could you post some of the baits/traps. If my opponent wants to grab,  I tend to offer my weapon hand most of the time! for some reason i find it easier to propell him to a direction i want since all his attension is only a small part of me. Thanks


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 27, 2006)

Gulo said:
			
		

> Hi, could you post some of the baits/traps.


 
Hi Gulo,

I will attempt to do so soon as possible.




			
				Gulo said:
			
		

> If my opponent wants to grab, I tend to offer my weapon hand most of the time! for some reason i find it easier to propell him to a direction i want since all his attension is only a small part of me. Thanks


 
This is an advanced skill and its great to have in your arsenal. Please feel free to share some of your knowledge on the subject too!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 28, 2006)

Truncheon Releasing Techniques reference:
"Modern Arnis: Stick Fighting", by Remy Amado Presas, US Edition 1997, pp 116 - 120.


----------



## Gulo (Jan 30, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Gulo,
> 
> I will attempt to do so soon as possible.
> 
> ...


 

Hoy Palusut, i'm just a stickfighter wannabe and have none of these techs in my espada y daga. the principle i mentioned i got from another art that suits me very well. hope to hear more from this thread. thanks

btw, i'd like to hear peoples counters when your training partner uses tech from disarming the baston. another thread? salamat po!


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 16, 2006)

Punyo techniques(Right handed perspective): 

An opponent attemtps to grab the weapon hand.

Execute a one-handed clear using a clockwise arko.

Here are a just a few alternatives:
- Add a left parry targeting right above the opponents elbow if the opponents arm is extended, otherwise attempt a "chicken breaks wing" centerlock.
- Attempt a full arko will the opponent's wrist, then perform an armbar takedown.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 8, 2006)

Opponent grabs/immobilizes your weapon hand...transfer the weapon to the other hand (switching)...one of my favorites!


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 30, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Opponent grabs/immobilizes your weapon hand...transfer the weapon to the other hand (switching)...one of my favorites!


Cool!


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 30, 2006)

If your weapon is chest level or higher, use a "rising block" like clear. This clearing technique can also be used to graze the eyes of the opponent while executing the clear.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Apr 15, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Opponent grabs/immobilizes your weapon hand...transfer the weapon to the other hand (switching)...one of my favorites!


 
I remember at a Bernie Lau Aikijutsu seminar we did some basic stick work and he showed us some different releases and such.  Then he told us we were going to learn the $250,000.00 technique.  Which was when someone grabbed your stick hand simply switch the stick to the other hand.

There was some story about when he was a LEO and someone didn't do that and that was the settlement cost.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 21, 2006)

- Great points!

Besides an opponent attempting to seize the weapon, what are some of the best times to switch hands?


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 22, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> - Great points!
> 
> Besides an opponent attempting to seize the weapon, what are some of the best times to switch hands?



Gain an advantage off of an angle, could be a striking angle or it may be advantageous to use your lead hand as your live hand under certain circumstances to control or parry attackers lead hand. 

If you decide to fight with the "other" side forward switch to maintain maximum range advantage. Can be used to confuse opponent.

If you get "hung up" in close range attempting a trap or if you use your punyo to trap you can change hands to strike with weapon while still maintaning the  trap.

If you lead hand is injured (or tired!)

If you want to set up one of Professors Left on Right TapiTapis!

If your a natural lefty (like me) and are tired of all the right handed drills!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 25, 2006)

- Block-Check-Counter-Release...
The release parry against on the #1 angle side can actually be executed on the #2 angle side by parrying down.

As a result, you only have to use one type of parry that just varies slightly by angle and direction. There is less chance of the hands being trapped on the #2 Counter-Release (not a major concern but have to at least mention it).


----------

